# operators manual for a british version 444 international



## ken w (Dec 29, 2009)

I have a British version of the 444, it is somewhat different than the ones manufactured for sale in the U.S. I would like to buy an operators manual if anyone knows where one can be found.


----------



## cyrush (Apr 20, 2010)

Did you ever get your Operators manual ???


----------



## BERMUDA KEN (Jul 23, 2010)

For the UK version, try ploughbooks of Australia. They carry lots of IH/U.K. books. I think their addy is ploughbooks.com


----------

